# Totally out of shape (not fat) to fit.



## Adorism (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey,

Let me just sum it up,


I'm 23.  For years and years, the highest amount of physical activity was paintball every once in awhile, but mostly I've been effectively sitting in front of a computer.  I've ended up a super skinny guy who still has body fat (which is ridiculous), and I've recently developed scoliosis.  It's not severe but I have to do something about it, and I have.   I've went to a chiropractor (which seemed sketchy, and now I'm trying to find another one), who will be giving me adjustments, etc.

The chiropractor said to do nothing that stresses my lower back, like "hack squats" and such.

Anyway,
I'm just completely out of shape.  Yesterday I did 20 standard crunches, 20 with my legs in the air, and 40 bicycles, and by the time I got to the legs-in-the-air crunches, I couldn't even pull anymore off without a) strictly relying on neck muscles (I don't even know how/why, but it was killing me), and looking riiiidiculous.

I want to get back in shape, and I want to, basically, do it as fast as possible, especially since I'm beginning ninjutsu.  I hate being out of shape and I'd like to get more active, but starting anywhere just seems discouraging when you feel so utterly useless.  My back even hurts most of the time.



Long story short - any suggestions / advice?  Any links to a basic workout regimen, utilizing either nothing or up to 15 pound hand dumb bells? (all I have).

Sorry if this sounds ridiculous - I really hate how I am right now, but I would really like some help and I figure this is probably a good place to ask, especially since I'm starting ninjutsu.

Thanks,


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 10, 2006)

There is no easy way.  

I can, however, tell you a way that can get you in decent enough shape so that you can take your martial arts training to the next level.  

You're going to need to improve muscle tone, and build up your endurance.  Riding the excercise bike, running on treadmills (actually start by walking at a brisk pace; you might not be ready for running), and swimming are all good ways to get the endurance and lung capacity up.  Swimming will also be good for your muscles, and has no impact risk factor associated with it.  

In the meantime, keep on training in your martial arts.  Those calisthenics are there to help build up the muscles as well, and are set at a lower number for beginners.  Yes, the first few times are going to feel like someone put you through a torture session, but you'll get used to it.  

Above all, keep stretching regularly.


----------



## Navarre (Jan 10, 2006)

You sound a lot like me. I'm 6' 2" and weigh 150 lbs.  

I'm sorry to hear you have scoliosis. I do as well.  I won't give you a "my disease is worse than yours" but, trust me, take care of your back.

I don't in any way recommend a chiropractor without visiting a qualified physiatrist first. I have been told to never have chiropractic work done. 

This is solely because of the severity of my condition as the first visit would likely leave me paralyzed or dead.  Still, be aware of how serious scoliosis can be and give it the utmost thought when exercising or seeking treatment.

I do want to commend you for wanting to get in shape. The motivation to do so will take you farther than any given exercise.

Just please take care of your back and use only exercises that don't aggravate the condition. Grenadier is right, stretch regularly and properly. 

Don't be in a rush either. I know you have a specific vision of yourself and a desired timeframe to reach it. 

But you have every day of the remainder of your life. It will be far better to exercise properly for a lifetime than to harm yourself through your efforts.


----------



## Marginal (Jan 10, 2006)

Adorism said:
			
		

> I want to get back in shape, and I want to, basically, do it as fast as possible, especially since I'm beginning ninjutsu. I hate being out of shape and I'd like to get more active, but starting anywhere just seems discouraging when you feel so utterly useless. My back even hurts most of the time.


 
I was at a similar point when I took up TKD*. (Except I wasn't skinny.) Basically, I rarely exerted myself. Spent most of my time in front of a computer, or TV, or book. I was so sedentary that my back'd hurt when I went for a walk. I'd sporadically tried exercising before that point, but I never really had a goal, and I never really attempted any focused kind of exercise plan. I'd do situps for a while,then get tired of 'em and stop etc. 

But once I'd been training in TKD* a while, I found I had a lot more energy, which gave me that added motivation to take up running, working the heavy bag and so on. The start's slow, but the returns once you break that starting inertia are worth a lot more than it seems once you get going.

As for a workout plan, running/jogging's a cheap option. 20-30mins 2-3 times a week probably wouldn't hurt. You could also look into the free bodyweight routines at www.trainforstrength.com




*In mentioning TKD, that's just what I happened to take up. I'm not claiming that a specific art will be better or worse in helping to establish some fitness goals etc. That would be silly.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 10, 2006)

Congrates on making the decision to get started!  Its not easy to admit you are not happy and need to change, so well done on getting this far.

I agree with what has been said so far, walking/running is probably the easiest and cheapest way to get started, you just need to get moving!!  If you find running a challenge, just start slow and have a plan to work your way up!

As far as a bad back goes...I found yoga helped a lot with a back injury I had, there are some really great beginner yoga dvd's around, I have one called Yoga for Martial Arts, it really focuses in on your core strength and flexibility.

And some words of advice for a beginner....heat packs and deep heat rub are you friends.   LOL

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## arnisador (Jan 10, 2006)

Good for you for recognizing the problem and working to solve it! First, I'd see a physician about that back before continuing with the chiropractor. That's also a good place to get some basic exercise advice.

Second, start with walking and light weights. You can find plenty of exercise books at the local bookstore, or you can find routines on the web (e.g. www.bodybuilding.com). Work up to jogging and heavier weights. Remember to rest! Don't lift weights more often than every-other-day at the most.

Third, if joining a gym (or using your company's or school's) is a possibility, consider it. You'll get access to good equipment and also to advice.

Fourth, how's your diet? Make sure you're not sitting at the computer alll day snacking on chips. You'll want a well-rounded diet, with plenty of protein if you're truly hoping to get somewhere with the weights.

Good luck!


----------



## Navarre (Jan 10, 2006)

Arnisador's right that diet plays a key part of your fitness regimen. It goes hand in hand with exercise.

If you're like me though you could eat six full meals a day and never gain weight. My metabolism is so fast that I burn off anything in minutes and never gain weight. Even at 37 years of age I weigh the same as I did when I was 17.

I can get in shape but it's hard for me to build mass. Of course I've never really made that a goal. I wanted to take advantage of my sinewy form to have efficient explosive power.

My biggest concern about your statements (besides the scoliosis) is that you say you need results fast and that you feel useless.  Any proper exercise regimen will take time. Be patient and dedicated and the results will come.

To maintain your motivation I'd suggest finding a dedicated workout partner, preferably someone of your own fitness level. This will reinforce the truth that you aren't the only person who wants to take strides in improving their fitness.  It will also help you maintain your conviction and maybe add some fun to the workouts.

Finally, I think variety is an important element in fitness training.  Not only is it good for your body by introducing it to different types of exercise but it keeps you from feeling you're in a rut.  You don't want to work hard for a while and then burn out.

Martial arts training is great for your life in every possible way. I wish you the best of luck.  Have Fun!


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jan 10, 2006)

Being consistent is key. You have to keep on going even if it doesnt look like you are going anywhere. Sometimes it takes a while to see results and if you get disappointed that you are not going anywhere you will stop and thats bad. Try to stick to a workout routine even if its just walking and light lifting. Having goals and being able to measure even small gains is a good motivation too.


----------



## jdinca (Jan 10, 2006)

You've gotten great advice so far. Here's my $.02 worth.

If you go the chiropractor route, do see a physician first. When looking for a chiropractor, find one that has a background in sports injuries. The last thing you want is one who adjusts your back once a week and sends you on your way. He's only in it to make money, not to make you better. My back is bad, but not in the way yours is. My chiro has adjusted me once. The rest of the time was deep tissue massage, stretching the affected muscles, etc. Hint, if the chiro says "Scoliosis? No problem. We'll just do a series of adjustments", turn around and walk out.

Chronic back pain. Yep, got it. Getting out of the computer chair is the first step, a light warm up followed by a good stretching regimen is the next step. Don't overdue it. The most important muscles to stretch for your back is your hamstrings. They're big muscles that have a big impact on your back. If your back is really bothering you after working out and stretching, finish with ice and NSAIDs.

Find a cardio exercise you can do that doesn't have too big of an impact on your back. The only time I run is when something is chasing me. Swimming is an excellent choice. Keep your weight training light for now, with lots of reps.

Lastly, don't wait to get in shape to do MA. Make it part of your workout regimen. Navarre is right about variety and MA itself contains a lot of variety, plus you'll be training the muscles you need for this endeavor.

Make sure that whatever you do has your doctors blessing, if it's as bad as it seems. There may be factors or limitations that you may not be aware of.

Good luck!


----------



## Kenpobldr (Jan 11, 2006)

My thirteen year old niece was just told by her Doctor that she has Scoliosis and the Doctor recomended swimming. Also a friend of ours has three children that have CF and they also have placed there children in a swimming program. They do so to help the kids with there breathing issues.

My daughter is a competitive swimmer and I can tell you that this can be a great way to get it shape but you should also apply some other strength training.


----------



## Navarre (Jan 11, 2006)

Sadly I don't know how to swim. Will I look stupid as a 37 year old man in the shallow end of the pool wearing yellow rubber duck floaties?

(not as stupid as I would drowning in the 8 foot pool I guess)

I've often heard that swimming is great low-impact exercise. I want my kids to know how to swim and I'd like to swim with them. I need to learn before they're old enough to remember me flopping around like a flounder.

I imagine it would be very good for my back as well. I would love to ease the pull of gravity on my body.


----------



## Kenpobldr (Jan 11, 2006)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Sadly I don't know how to swim. Will I look stupid as a 37 year old man in the shallow end of the pool wearing yellow rubber duck floaties?
> 
> (not as stupid as I would drowning in the 8 foot pool I guess)
> 
> ...


 
I got a chuckle from your response but I can relate to your statments. I can only swim to save my life (for a short distance). 

To be honest my daughter who just turned eleven can beat me bad in swimming any stroke over a distance of twenty five yards or meters. But I just keep telling myself that this teaches me humility. In reality I would expect her to beat me for she swims 5,700 yards per practice four times a week.

Swimming is a great sport to do to get in shape. Last March my daughter came home from practice and lifted her shirt to show me her ab muscles and said " Look Dad I've got the six pack that you want." ---Twirp!


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 11, 2006)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Sadly I don't know how to swim. Will I look stupid as a 37 year old man in the shallow end of the pool wearing yellow rubber duck floaties?


 
Not at all.  

If you go to your local YMCA, or rec center, there are plenty of beginner swimming classes that can get you started, in a professional, non-threatening manner.  There's no shame in taking beginner swimming lessons, and if anything, there will probably be several other middle aged folks there, too.  

If that's still a problem, there are always private lessons available.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2006)

Seriously, drowning is probably a more likely threat for you than being killed by a mugger. Learning to swim _is _good self-defense!


----------



## Navarre (Jan 11, 2006)

I agree. Knowing how to swim should be a requirement for safe living.

Being a dolt, I once went white water rafting. I thought worst could happen would be I'd fall in and they'd have to fish me out; my lifejacket would save me.

At one point my guide said, "Okay, this is a Class 4 rapid. Y'see that rock over there? There's a strong current pulling under that rock. If you fall out come to the surface quick and swim _hard_ in that direction! [pointing to a safe part of the shore]"

My thought was something along, "Well I'd better not fall in!". Actually my thought was a bit more colorful than that but the MT filter wouldn't like it.

Being only 150 lbs I was launched up off of the raft. Somehow I was able to use all my martial arts training and a lot of luck to land on top of the raft and surf on it until I could manage to sit down and grab on! - - yeah... that was memorable.

So I'll definitely take the whole swimming thing under advisement.  Honestly the only reason I don't go to the YMCA and take a class is because of ego. I can live with the fact that I'm pale and skinny but my back is so horribly misshapen that I can barely hide it under a large shirt.

I guess I should go anyway for my own sake. Ego won't keep me alive in Lake Eerie.

My sister-in-law has offered to teach me to swim as well. ... but holding onto her in her bikini-clad glory would present an entirely different challenge.


----------



## Adorism (Jan 11, 2006)

Well thanks for all the responses!

Any others are still appreciated.

And someone, without looking up to see who it was, said, "If your back is really bothering you after working out and stretching, finish with ice and NSAIDs."

What's an NSAID?  I've never heard the term.  It's probably something obvious but I don't know what it is.

Anyway,
last night at the dojo, it was the 2nd lesson I've been to, and after running through a bunch of things and ending the lesson, we did exercises.

I think we ran through 20 jumping jacks, 20 pushups, 20 sit ups, 20 mountain crawls (i think that's what they're called), 20 squat thrusts, 20 something else.

Trying to keep up with my partner, by the 17th sit up I was struggling and had to use my arms to pull myself up.  The squat thrusts killed me as well but by the time I got up to them, I only got up to about 4 before I was struggling to lift myself back up.  It was rough and was hell but I feel good about it.

I'm in a sad state of affairs I'd say, but we'll see what happens.  I have no health insurance right now so I'm trying ot take care of that through my job so I can get a doctor's go-ahead.

The only back thing that seemed to affect me (or start to) was learning a sweep technique, where you push the shoulder back to render the opponent off balance and send them backwards.  (We weren't actually sending anyone to the floor, just doing the prep move.)

The lean-back to hold from falling put some stress on my back and that kind of hurt.  That really sucks.  But it didn't hurt enough where I couldn't do it or felt the need to complain.  However, if someone did it fast I might get hurt.  I guess I'll have to tell the sensei about that so I won't be pushed too hard to do moves like that where I could hurt myself.

And a side question, as a beginner of ninjutsu, is it normal for training to be a quick run through of about 6-7 manoevres, moving on to the next before you've even grasped the current?  In the two lessons I've been to that's all we've done, and I'd rather stay on a manoevre for awhile to practice it and get it at least mostly down.  We're (at least not yet) also not going home with anything to practice, which sort of annoys me, though does make me want to keep coming back to learn more.  Just want to know if this is normal dojo behavior or if something is awry.

Thanks everyone


----------



## jdinca (Jan 11, 2006)

NSAID - Non steroidal anti-inflammatory drug. Motrin or Naprosyn, etc. Depends on the what the pain is from and what works for you. Don't use ice for more than 20 minutes at a time. Longer use can have a reverse effect and increase swelling.

Congratulations on surviving the workout! When I started, an hour of training wiped me out. It took several weeks to get past that point.

From what I've found, been told, if something hurts, you're probably not doing it quite right. In your case, it could just be your condition but definitely let your instructor know.

Given your lack of health insurance, be extra careful. The last thing you need is a long term injury that requires medical care or rehabilitation.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 11, 2006)

hehe...after the first Jujitsu class I went to my friend and I almost needed walkers to get to the car, we looked like little old ladies hobbling along.

Congrats on making it through your first class alive, it just gets better from here


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2006)

Good for you! Going to class is the best way to get in shape for class, as long as your back isn't being strained overly much.

For NSAID, think ibuprofen and the usual advice that it's particularly good for muscle aches.

I don't know what's usual for ninjutsu, but what you describe is usual for JKD and common in the FMA, for example. One way to train is to dril la thing in depth. Others feel that after the first few minutes you've done the bulk of the learning on that topic that you really can for that day and it's better to move on to something else, then revisit the technique at a later date. You probably make 80% of the improvements in the first 5 minutes of playing with it, and 20% of the improvements in the next 50 years. So, many places have you do it for, say, 2 minutes that class then move on...but you'll do it again the next class, then a few classes later, and so on. It all gets to the same place in the end. I more and more believe that after several minutes it's best to move on and work on the technique again another day--one reaches a limit.


----------



## Navarre (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm glad to hear the class went well, Adorism. It sounds like it was enjoyable.

Try not to worry about your level of conditioning. Even if you were "in shape" I'd bet you'd find yourself struggling a bit because not all forms of exercise work muscles the same way.

Maintain the perspective that training is its own goal. Train often, train hard, and train properly. If you're having fun with the training and doing your best, everything else will come with it.

And that leanback hurts me too. I'd talk to my instructor and work on finding alternative techniques to accomplish the same thing.  

Remember, we're all different.  Your body isn't the same as "Big-Bull Sumo-God" next to you so your techniques probably won't be either. In time you'll develop your own personal arsenal that works for you.

I could even suggest some way to accomplish the throw in a different way, as could many here.  If your instructor's good though he'll work with you to find what works best for you.

Good job so far!!


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Jan 11, 2006)

I suggest reading Bruce Lee's The Art of Expressing the Human Body.  Any activity is better than no activity at all.  Jumping jacks, crunches and push ups in the mornings.  Remember to drink plenty of water and stretch out.   Whatever you do be consistant.  A week of doing push ups in the morning won't make up for a lifetime of sitting on your rear.   

It's funny, it was a round of indoor paintball that made me decide to get in shape which led to my getting back into Martial Arts at the age of 28.  After a few hours of playing I could hardly walk for the next three day!   I'd like to play again cause now I could play all night!


----------



## Henderson (Jan 11, 2006)

My advice?....


			
				Adorism said:
			
		

> I've went to a chiropractor...


Ditch the chiropractor. 



			
				Adorism said:
			
		

> ...but starting anywhere just seems discouraging when you feel so utterly useless.


You're not useless. Stop thinking this way, right now!  And if you get discouraged, talk to us.



			
				Adorism said:
			
		

> My back even hurts most of the time.


Check out some Qi Gong exercises. Virtually no impact and very invigorating.


Respects,

Frank


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 11, 2006)

There's been so much good advice in this thread, so I'll only repeat one suggestion: drop the chirpractor and see a licensed Physician. If you are still interested in manipulation therapy, see a D.O. (Doctor of Osteopathy) instead of a chiropractor. D.O.'s are licensed physicians in the United States and must sit for the same licensing exams as M.D.'s do. IMO, there is a place for chirporactors - but, IMO, this is NOT one of them (at least without a licensed Physician's consultation and agreement).


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 12, 2006)

After reading the post I WOULD HAVE TO AGREE WITH Henderson one should ever fel like they are useless and when you do come home to MT for some solid but enlighting advise from some MA'ers that really care about there traning. Remember you are there to train for your self and nobody else, sta in there and all will be wel.
TERRY


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 12, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> There's been so much good advice in this thread, so I'll only repeat one suggestion: drop the chirpractor and see a licensed Physician. If you are still interested in manipulation therapy, see a D.O. (Doctor of Osteopathy) instead of a chiropractor. D.O.'s are licensed physicians in the United States and must sit for the same licensing exams as M.D.'s do. IMO, there is a place for chirporactors - but, IMO, this is NOT one of them (at least without a licensed Physician's consultation and agreement).


 
So funny! I forgot to make my main point - *walking*. Take a *brisk* 30 minute walk during your lunch hour and, IMO, you will see a fitness improvement within about ten to fifteen days.


----------



## Sin (Jan 12, 2006)

Adorism said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Let me just sum it up,
> 
> ...



Run...and keep on Running....you'll be suprised on how much good it will do for you.


----------



## Raewyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Sarah said:
			
		

> hehe...after the first Jujitsu class I went to my friend and I almost needed walkers to get to the car, we looked like little old ladies hobbling along.
> 
> Congrats on making it through your first class alive, it just gets better from here


 


Hobbling???????????  Im sure you mistook my hobbling for little wee jumps for joy for just making it through my first Juijitsu class!!!


----------



## still learning (Jan 20, 2006)

Hello,  It is so easy to be lazy and do nothing.

The funny part is the more you walk and excerise the more the body and mind need it...and the better you feel.

Start doing the walk and work your way up......running and all the other excerise you want(hate) to do.

The thing we need to do everyday......takes work!!!    .........Aloha


----------

